

Ask HN: looking for advice for a children's books online store - vladstudio

Dear HN,<p>I am settled to help my friend, whose small offline store of children's books is shutting down, and create a small online store for him. I have a clear vision of my "ideal" online store for children's books. One thing that makes me worry is that I haven't seen such "specialized" (or niche) online book stores. It's either Amazon-type or nothing. Have you seen, or shopped in, any book store that concentrates on only one type of books? Or is it completely hopeless? (I'm going to make it anyway though :-)<p>P.S. We're located in the coldest part of Russia.<p>Thanks!
======
pmtarantino
Hey.

A friend of mine did the same four years ago. Well, not exactly the same. He
opened (with three friends) a Stephen King store. Only Stephen King's books.
We are from Buenos Aires, Argentina, so he sells Spanish and English editions,
an also collectors and rare editions.

He didn't get a personalized layout, he just upload PrestaShop and change the
logo on the default template. He is doing really well. He invest in ads
(Facebooks Ads, mainyl) and now he is selling a lot (I think 1000 USD per
week).

I think if people know your website, you can do an specialized online book
store. But you need to get known.

~~~
vladstudio
Only Stephen King's books! That's awesome :-) Thanks!

